# Is it Zoe & Jett or...



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Ok, so I took the plunge and gave Zoe & Jett the Tchelsi & Tatumn cut. They do say imitation is the highest form of flattery.  I adore it on Zoe. The jury's still out on Jett. :blush: 

They were pretty wound up today and had a hard time getting both of them in one shot to actually show off the cut. So I'm afraid I'm doing picture overload here today. LOL I'm still needing to get the art of clippering down so it's not there yet, but I'm getting there.  

This one shows a good view of the cut on Zoe. The blur behind her is Jett. :HistericalSmiley: 
[attachment=50867:JettZoe1.jpg]

Here's a fairly decent one of Jett. Once again on the move. :wub: 
[attachment=50868:Jett2.jpg]

Here are a few of my little man actually standing still.
[attachment=50869:Jett1.jpg]

[attachment=50870:BadToTheBone.jpg]

And my ever cooperative super model. She's such a good girl. :tender: 
[attachment=50871:BeautifulZoe1.jpg]

[attachment=50872:BeautifulZoe.jpg]

This is more typical of my little man. :wub: 
[attachment=50873:Flying.jpg]

[attachment=50874:Jett3.jpg]

Ok...sorry for so many pics. But you know how it is when you're a proud mommy. :embarrassed:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Zoe is such a doll!!! :wub: And little Jett...I just adore him!!! :wub: Both your fluffs are too precious!!! :tender: 

I give their new hair cuts :two thumbs up:!!!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

They look so cute! And I'm loving their vests.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I love it! They look SO cute! Especially Jett, his little face always melts my heart... :tender:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwww I love that cut!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

They're such cuties, Crystal! And they look great in their T&T style. I love the pic of Jett running to you. :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

WOW, striking resemblance,they both look adorable. You did a great job doing the haircuts. :aktion033:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

OMG I'm loving it!!!!! Jett looks good I think Tatumn's ears are a little shorter but they look absolutely ADORABLE!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

EDITED to add of course Zoe is beautiful I just commented on Jett because you weren't sure!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:wub: They look great!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

They both are just adorable.........love the cut!!!! Oh they both look so cute and yes I love Jett's haircut too!!!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Nice job. Both pups look adorable.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Both fluffs look marvelous :wub: :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I love them both in their new do's! I think Jett looks especially handsome and his fancy vest 
gives him that distinguished look.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I love it!

I think Zoe looks identical to Tchelsi in that cut...sooo adorable! And Jett looks cute as well, although I will say I think the cut suits Zoe more. Maybe if you made Jett's ears shorter like Tatumn's? But they BOTH look soooo cute in that cut! I'm glad you did it!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 6 2009, 07:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758386


> I love them both in their new do's! I think Jett looks especially handsome and his fancy vest
> gives him that distinguished look. [/B]


Distinguished is good. But I'm trying to 'buff' him up a bit. Everybody insists on calling him a GIRL!!! :angry: And they insist on calling Zoe a boy! :smmadder: I mean, Zoe has a scarf on and Kiss Lips! Isn't that 'GIRLIE'? And doesn't Jett look 'Bad to the Bone'? :HistericalSmiley: 

*sigh* Oh, well. At least with his shorter 'do', his little boy part is more noticeable. :smrofl: Of course they have to lay down on the floor to see it!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

They look sooo adorable :wub: I love the Tatumn/Tchelsi cut!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh they look GREAT!!!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Oh my gosh, they look adorable. The cut is super cute on both of them, but it REALLY suites Zoe well!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OH, they look soooooo darn cute!!! WOW!!!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Apr 6 2009, 08:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758423


> QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 6 2009, 07:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758386





> I love them both in their new do's! I think Jett looks especially handsome and his fancy vest
> gives him that distinguished look. [/B]


Distinguished is good. But I'm trying to 'buff' him up a bit. Everybody insists on calling him a GIRL!!! :angry: And they insist on calling Zoe a boy! :smmadder: I mean, Zoe has a scarf on and Kiss Lips! Isn't that 'GIRLIE'? And doesn't Jett look 'Bad to the Bone'? :HistericalSmiley: 

*sigh* Oh, well. At least with his shorter 'do', his little boy part is more noticeable. :smrofl: Of course they have to lay down on the floor to see it! 
[/B][/QUOTE]


You make me blush! Poor Jett to have the whole world know that he is lacking in the area that makes him a man. I love the new cut on him - and the vest makes him look like a tough guy. Some people are so dumb. Hunter can go out in a orange and blue jacket and leash with or without the orange football bow and everyone will think he's a girl - even though he unit is highly noticeable. I think its cause they are white dogs.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Both are as cute as can be. :wub:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Aww your babies look so cute with their new T & T cuts :wub2:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Apr 6 2009, 09:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758454


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Apr 6 2009, 08:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758423





> QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 6 2009, 07:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758386





> I love them both in their new do's! I think Jett looks especially handsome and his fancy vest
> gives him that distinguished look. [/B]


Distinguished is good. But I'm trying to 'buff' him up a bit. Everybody insists on calling him a GIRL!!! :angry: And they insist on calling Zoe a boy! :smmadder: I mean, Zoe has a scarf on and Kiss Lips! Isn't that 'GIRLIE'? And doesn't Jett look 'Bad to the Bone'? :HistericalSmiley: 

*sigh* Oh, well. At least with his shorter 'do', his little boy part is more noticeable. :smrofl: Of course they have to lay down on the floor to see it! 
[/B][/QUOTE]


You make me blush! Poor Jett to have the whole world know that he is lacking in the area that makes him a man. I love the new cut on him - and the vest makes him look like a tough guy. Some people are so dumb. Hunter can go out in a orange and blue jacket and leash with or without the orange football bow and everyone will think he's a girl - even though he unit is highly noticeable. I think its cause they are white dogs.
[/B][/QUOTE]

ROFLOL....You know I didn't even think about it sounding that way! Actually Debbie (TotallyTotoNTuffy) knows that Jett's *ahem* little boy part isn't so little. And I have always been a bit obsessed shall we say, at hiding it. I was really refering to the fact that he's so low to the ground that people still can't see it unless they are down on the ground themselves! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

Crystal,
I think they look "mavelous"........darling!!! I have been thinking about you!!!! They are just as precious as they can be.......give me a ring one of these days!!!
Love, Elizabeth and Bella


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

awww they are SOO cute :wub: :wub: :wub: 

i agree, i think shorter ears would like great on jett

the tchelsi and tatumn cuts are my faves as well! i've tried to get paddy the tatumn cut myself (i stressed short ears), andddd let's just say paddy doesn't pull it off as well haha


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh, you KNOW how I love seeing pix of your sweet fluffies! Love the pictures! :wub: Cherie and I both went ga-ga over the babies and their new cuts! But ... I suppose it's logical for us to like the haircut, isn't it? LOL. Looking at the photos, we decided we're going to grow Tater Tot's ears out a bit longer, to look more like Jett's - I really like that look. And yes, we both think the cut looks fantastic on both of your angels.
Originally, our "Tchelsi /Tatumn haircut" was based on a photo of Cosy that Brit PM'd me, at my request. It never did turn out exactly like Cosy's, but both of us thought the cut looked good enough to keep it on them for awhile.
Where did you find those harness vests, Crystal? I really dig 'em! :thumbsup:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: :wub: They look adorable! :wub: :wub:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I think Zoe :wub: and Jett :wub: both look ABSOLUTELY ADORABLE. I LOVE the cut, not surprising, since I always loved it on T & T!!
As far as "little boy parts" - really can't comment as I've only had little girl fluffs. :smrofl:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

:wub: You can groom mine anyday!!!!!!!! They look totally awesome. WOW! I am so impressed. I love their little jackets too.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 

What can I say other than Kat is melting here.....Here are my two sweeties, finally appearing in an updated pic post :wub: 

and WOW Crystal :w00t: you did a FANTASTIC job with thier haircuts to make it look SO MUCH like T&T (especially with Zoe... awwh, she sure is a poser :cloud9: ) 

Both your babies are darling :wub: *love them* thanks for posting


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

they look GREAT! the haircts look so noble on them. 
very stylish.

you did a fabulous job! it lools really professional.

thank you for sharing :smootch:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Zoe and Jett are just so darn cute, I can barely stand it!!! And I was actually sad to come to the end of the pictures :smmadder: 

We need more - I'm in love with that fiestly little Jett....and always have been :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Awww thanks everyone for the kind words. I hate to say it but the shorter Tatumn & Tchelsi ears would look great on Zoe, however they would NOT look good on Jett. He had short ears once by mistake and let's just say we won't be going there again! :eusa_hand: And since I'm trying to make Jett look more 'studly', lol having him in long ears and Zoe in short would defeat what I'm trying to accomplish....I think.  

QUOTE (gibbert @ Apr 6 2009, 10:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758517


> Oh, you KNOW how I love seeing pix of your sweet fluffies! Love the pictures! :wub: Cherie and I both went ga-ga over the babies and their new cuts! But ... I suppose it's logical for us to like the haircut, isn't it? LOL. Looking at the photos, we decided we're going to grow Tater Tot's ears out a bit longer, to look more like Jett's - I really like that look. And yes, we both think the cut looks fantastic on both of your angels.
> Originally, our "Tchelsi /Tatumn haircut" was based on a photo of Cosy that Brit PM'd me, at my request. It never did turn out exactly like Cosy's, but both of us thought the cut looked good enough to keep it on them for awhile.
> Where did you find those harness vests, Crystal? I really dig 'em! :thumbsup:[/B]


I had a feeling the Cosy Cut might have been your inspiration. It's truly a phenomenal cut. I had always planned on trying it but both my babies run 'naked' in the evenings and on Sunday's alot, and I was afraid the Cosy Cut would not look so adorable on naked babies.  I noticed the models that Puppia uses has the Tatumn & Tchelsi cut with really fancy ear options. If I could get my babies to hold still enough, I would grow the ears out even longer and try some of the ear things they do.

So here is my question. I'm not used to clipping the bodies this short and am still trying to figure out how to get the curve over their shoulders right without getting the fur I have to clip at an angle shorter than the hair I'm clipping in a horizontal or body length pattern. I'm trying to follow the muscle line over the shoulders. Zoe moved on me so hers comes down a little lower than I had wanted.  Thankfully it's the front shoulder so clothes cover that part. Here's what I mean.

[attachment=50885:Tutorial.jpg]

Any suggestions? Anyone??

Oh and I sell the vests. Jett's is the Basic Hollywood vest and I added a "Vicious" Charm to the Stainless Steel Chain. Hmmm....wonder where that came from?  I took the Stainless Steel Chain out of Zoe's, she's also in the Basic Hollywood Vest, and threaded one of my scarves through the loops. The Patches are interchangable so I put the Kiss Lips on Zoe's instead of the Dog Patch that comes standard with it. I had Jett's Bad To The Bone Patch custom ordered and replaced the Dog Patch on his as well. You can put any of the Additional Patches for the vest or even order the Beaded Patches and Boa's separately that are shown on the other Hollywood Vests. You don't have to use the Boa's. I'm working with a local jewelry artist on other options to thread through the loops on that vest. Soooooo many possibilities to change the look once you have the basic vest. I also ordered some Plain Patches that I'm going to play with. I'd love to be able to put different things on the Plain Patch. I'll put them in the Vendor Section once I've got some things to show. :thumbsup: 


QUOTE (bentleyboy @ Apr 7 2009, 03:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758576


> :wub: You can groom mine anyday!!!!!!!! They look totally awesome. WOW! I am so impressed. I love their little jackets too.[/B]


Hey are you back??? Welcome back married lady!! :grouphug: 


QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Apr 7 2009, 07:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758606


> Zoe and Jett are just so darn cute, I can barely stand it!!! And I was actually sad to come to the end of the pictures :smmadder:
> 
> We need more - I'm in love with that fiestly little Jett....and always have been :wub:[/B]


Well once I fix my MAJOR goof with my tax preparation, I'll have more time again to post more pics! AND be on SM more!! I hate limiting myself. I took all my stuff to my accountant a couple of weeks ago and last week he called me to find out what the total of my stocked inventory was on Dec. 31st. :huh: I said I didn't take inventory since I knew we didnt' need to pay an inventory tax anymore. I guess it will help me out to have that figure so I had to take inventory, go back through all my sales and purchases since Jan. 1st, and calculate what my inventory was on 12/31. Then get the costs. GRRRRR!!!! I'll not make this mistake again!! What a mess.


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Aw they look great! Zoey is so pretty and Jett is super handsome. :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

CRYSTAL I LOVE THE CUTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I"m in heaven over here looking at Z&J!!!!! First of all....did you cut them yourself?! If so....I"m booking a trip to Indiana so we can have a grooming lesson! 

You know how in love I am with your babies. They really look amazing!!!! 

PS....love love love the denim vests! I acutally just ordered a denim dress for Emma and a vest for Ben....but I'm in awe of the ones on Z&J. I wish I had seen those first!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aw man.. :w00t: i luv those hair cuts!!! :wub: They are so adorable... :wub: :wub: :wub: beautiful pigment :thumbsup:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

cute pics -- i like the cuts --where did you get those harnesses - they are adorable


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Apr 7 2009, 09:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758636


> CRYSTAL I LOVE THE CUTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I"m in heaven over here looking at Z&J!!!!! First of all....did you cut them yourself?! If so....I"m booking a trip to Indiana so we can have a grooming lesson!
> 
> You know how in love I am with your babies. They really look amazing!!!!
> 
> PS....love love love the denim vests! I acutally just ordered a denim dress for Emma and a vest for Ben....but I'm in awe of the ones on Z&J. I wish I had seen those first![/B]


Yep, I did them myself! Although they are far from perfect. I'm asking for some clipping technique tips in setting the pattern. LOL But gee I'd love for you to visit so you come to Indiana with Benny & Emma, and we'll do grooming together!!

QUOTE (dwerten @ Apr 7 2009, 10:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758669


> cute pics -- i like the cuts --where did you get those harnesses - they are adorable[/B]


Thanks! I sell them. They are the Basic Hollywood Vests. The patches are interchangable so I had a custom one made for Jett and put the Kiss Patch on Zoe. I removed the stainless steel chain from Zoe's and threaded one of my scarves through the loops.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, they are ADORABLE!!! :wub: :wub: Their haircuts are beautiful!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What a super job you did on Zoe & Jetts' hair. They both look great. I love the cut on both of them. Zoe is such a little lady and Jett just cracks my up and steals my heart. Love seeing the pictures of your beautiful babies.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

They look fabulous! The T haircut is a real winner and it suits Zoe and Jett perfectly. You did a great job - you can groom Haiku any day!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Yay we finally get to see your babies!!!! Zoe and Jett look so cute in their new haircuts!!! I LOVE it on BOTH of them!!! And those vests are too cute!!!!! Great job on their cuts!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*Fabulous cuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 
I am LOVIN' that "Bad to the Bone" vest....so cute!!!*


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I love the cut on them Crystal. They look great. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------

